# Liszt's Transcriptions of Schubert



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

Here's a compelling of these transcriptions, played by Lazar Berman - this is high energy, high intensity and may not be to everyone's taste:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s from a series of Berman´s IMO best recordings, his selection of Schubert/Liszt pieces.

Sofronitsky´s versions are very good too


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Pedroni and Bolet worth hearing, esp Pedroni.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Pedroni and Bolet worth hearing, esp Pedroni. Richter played erlkonig I think, very early. Sofronitsky good, not heard Berman and not in the mood now (listening to Machaut and Ockeghem) From memory Berman's more muscle man than poet. I also have a recording by Maria Grinberg but I can't remember a thing about it, it may well be interesting.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Try this one. Brilliant!


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

I think this one is mush better. *Franz Liszt orchestrating Schubert!*
3 Marches (Reitermarsch, Trauermarsch and Ungarisher Marsch) are receiving orchestral instrumentation by the pen of Liszt and eventually the Grand Fantasy Op. 15 is given the piano and orchestra treatment.
In other words Orchestral Transcriptions by Franz Liszt! What more do you want?
















https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/AJ 0471


----------

